# Betta Contest Winner, August 2009



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Congratulations to *neenjar *on winning our August 2009 betta contest. Amazing picture neenjar, well done!! :-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats, neenjar!!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

Congratz beautiful fish!


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone, and for voting for me!


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Congrats!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Congatz


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

congrats


----------



## Elena (Aug 1, 2009)

Beautiful picture neenjar! and beautiful fish. Congrats!


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Awesome picture neenjar! You truly deserved to win! ;-)


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

that was my vote hands down. i'd make a print out of that one.

congrats


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Just posted it on my site under "Betta Competitions" Nice Fish!!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Congrats Neenjar!!!!!!!


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I was quite surprised it was so decisive this month, there was so many good pictures!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Both winners have been CTs!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

IDK who I want to put in the competition


----------



## CharH (Aug 7, 2009)

mg: He's gorgeous!! Congratulations!! :-D


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

congrates neenjar


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

That picture is beautiful and really deserved to win!

Beautiful betta BTW and congrats!


----------



## Volpe (Aug 12, 2009)

Congrats! A very deserving photo.


----------



## FancifulFish (Jul 21, 2009)

*Very beautiful indeed...*

Such a beautifully colored fish! The picture looks as if he is copper in color.


​:nicefish:


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

ohh pretty where did you get him


----------

